# SoundStream 10.0 on midbass



## kicker55 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was looking into running my reference ss 10.0 on my midbass door speakers. Got the Picasso for the kicker R4’s in the a pillars and haven’t got the midbass yet am looking at some kicker F6.5 or F8” not sure yet. So is the 10.0 good for midbass or is it a waste.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

more power is a beautiful thing, if your sub doesn't need it, use it.


----------



## kicker55 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya got a kx 400.1 for the sub and only running a kappa 10”


----------



## jsolo53 (Dec 8, 2015)

A 10.0 is a fabulous choice for midbass. Powering midbass speakers you will love the transient response, overall speed and SQ that amp delivers. Just love those old Soundstreams. Wanna sell yours?


----------

